# OEGB wing clipping



## gallo2007 (24 d ago)

Hello everyone, Just recently i bought a silverduckwing oegb. If i wanted to prevent the rooster from flying into neigboors backyards should i clip its wings? Heres a pic.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pretty. 

Is there a reason he'd want to fly in their yards? If he has his hens and the neighbors don't have birds I doubt he'll be too excited to leave his home territory.


----------



## gallo2007 (24 d ago)

robin416 said:


> Pretty.
> 
> Is there a reason he'd want to fly in their yards? If he has his hens and the neighbors don't have birds I doubt he'll be too excited to leave his home territory.


Well our neighboors dont have hens but about a year ago we had a another bantam rooster and he flew away. i really just want to prevent it from happening again. I was thinking either tie cords or just ome wing clipped


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you have other chickens to keep him company?

You can clip the wing to keep him from flying over the fence.


----------



## DeLuc (3 mo ago)

How high is the fence that your bantam rooster could fly away?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Handsome bird, we never clipped rhe wings of the OEGs at the sanctuary. They did occasionally roost in trees about twenty feet up and try to take some of their hens with them. In this case, clipping wings may be the only viable option. Are you planning to show him?


----------



## gallo2007 (24 d ago)

The fence is about 6-7, He can denfitley clear it if he really wanted to, And i have him with 2 little serama hens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You let them all free range? I don't know if I've ever seen where anyone let their Seramas free range. That's got to be cute as all get out seeing those tiny birds out there.


----------

